# Problems with dashboard, 1986 z31 turbo



## zkmcsweeney (Nov 5, 2009)

hey I own a nissan 300zx turbo, 1986 with the digital dash. I had some troubles with it shortly after the guys at the shop did some work on my stereo and have since gotten it fixed, shortly after that my gas gauge has been showing that it is on empty, wondering if anyone has any insight on what the problem may be, my thought was that the fuel sending unit was dirty/damaged, any info would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

that's the usual problem. replace the fuel level sending unit.


----------

